# HELP ME to buy house and get immigration



## pastoo (Jun 9, 2011)

It is my first post that I write on this site , I really enjoy of this website and hope you all help me , I have 2 question and need some one help me

1)
I am Iranian and live in Iran and I want to married with an Iranian Girl and then we will come to Australia with education Visa for Her , But I don't have enough information about this country , we want to live there and find job There , also I hope to find a house to buy or rent and also I need to rent a shop for small fast food to make money there , I need you help me how much I must bring with myself to rent a shop and small house at first and start to work there ? 
now I have Trading company in Iran but I think it is so hard that I do this busyness at first in there becuase I need to collect more information and take time for this busyness so I choose to start my job there to invest in a small shop or Resturant for Fast food so please help on this thinking of me 

city : near melburne 
house : around 50M
shop : around 20M ( good place ) 

2)
we will come to there with my wife education VISA and I cvan come with her visa , is that ok ? 
if we want to get immigration there how we can do that ? for example can we get imigration if we buy a house or shop or office ? or if we make w job there like trading office or shop Like resturant they give us immigration or not

if you can really to help me please send private massage to check 

thanks for your help


----------



## pastoo (Jun 9, 2011)

No body help ?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Pastoo,

welcome and a very good day to you... wish you all the best on the choices that you will be having...the best be to you. you could call 1300Helper.
great day....
thanks,
pencilpusher

Get the best at Sell Your House Privately


----------



## pastoo (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks alot for your answer
but how we call to 1300helper ? is that website?


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

pastoo said:


> Thanks alot for your answer
> but how we call to 1300helper ? is that website?


This could help you Pastoo... help is just here...for help available for you. 

thanks


----------



## pastoo (Jun 9, 2011)

this website just talk about house but I need some one help me about JOB , immigration and house , please read my writing more , 
thanks


----------



## claire21 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there you need to visit the forum for imigration on this site. Also some visas require a written english test so you may need to consider that.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*housing in Australia*



priya899 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These are common problems that can happen to anyone. What can you do? Wait for a real estate agent to sell your home? And, if you don't have much equity in your house, your options are even more limited.
> 
> ...


What are you replying? Haven't you not read the post carefully he is asking about buying the house and about visa problems.


----------



## smnsam (Jul 24, 2011)

so, your Iranian girlfriend apply for a student visa? yes that is possible you can both come to Australia, first find a college and should be get offer letter. all informations you can get Study Connect Study In Australia StudyConnect.com

and good luck!


----------

